

Startup Quote: Edwin Land, Creator, Polaroid - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/12241911336

======
raychancc
It’s not we need new ideas, but we need to stop having old ideas.

\- Edwin Land

<http://startupquote.com/post/12241911336>

